# مهام المكتب الفني



## خالد فتحي السيد (12 مارس 2008)

منذ عام وأنا أعمل حاليا مديرا للمكتب الفني التابع لإستشاري المشروع (إنفايروسيفك) بأحد المشاريع الكبيرة بمدينة 6 أكتوبر بالقاهرة, وهو مشروع رويال سيتي (Royal City), وهو عبارة عن إنشاء 600 فيلا وخدمات على مساحة 400فدان تقريبا, ونتيجة تصفحي للمنتدى والمداخلات والردود التي تتم بين الإخوة المهندسين استفدت كثيرا وأريد تطوير المهام الموكلة إليها للإرتقاء بمستوى المهنة وكذلك المشروع الذي أعمل فيه من متابعة وخلافه0
أرجو من الإخوة المهندسين م عمر ومحمود حازم ونهر النيل, ومن عندهم معرفة جيدة بمهام المكتب الفني التابع للإستشاري أو المقاول إفادتي في تطوير المهام بالتفصيل (مثل كيفية متابعة وتحديث البرنامج الزمني للمشروع أو لكل مقاول على حدة), مع العلم أنني أقوم بالأتي:
· حصر البنود المختلفة للمشروع0
· مراجعة العقود مع المقايسة عند عمل المستخلصات0
· عمل تقرير شهري يوضح الموقف التنفيذي لتقدم الأعمال0
· متابعة وعمل قائمة بنتائج تكسير مكعبات الخرسانة ودمج تربة الإحلال والردم, واختبارات المواد0


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (12 مارس 2008)

اهلا بك اخونا خالد فتحي

توجد بعض الموضوعات في قسمنا هنا " ادارة المشاريع"
تناقش المهام الفنية للادارات الهندسية 

لكن ما يحضرني الان عن مهام المكتب الفني في شركة او مشروع ما 
سواء مقاول او استشاري مشرف
وعن ما يجب ان يقوم بها:

- مراجعة مستندات التعاقد مع بعضها البعض 

واستكشاف المتخالف منها (Discrepancy) 
وهي من اخطر النقاط التي تنتج عن التصاميم والمستندات الغير منسقة (Not Coordinated) من قبل المكتب المصمم والتي يتم طرحها في المناقصات دون مراجعات او تدقيق فني فتحدث المشكلات بالمواقع نتيجة اختلاف المستندات عن بعضها البعض
ويكون هنا على كاهل المقاول والاستشاري المشرف مراجعة البنود ومراجعة نصوص العقد وما تم الاتفاق عليه في العقد
كذلك مراجعة اولويات العمل بالمستندات (Priority)والاخذ بالاولويات للعمل بها 


- تقديم مخططات الورشة (Shop Drawings) 

والتي يجب ان تكون متطابقة ليس فقط مع مخططات المشروع ولكن ايضا مع جميع المتطلبات التعاقدية للمشروع , فما لم يتم ذكره في مخططات المناقصة ولكن مذكور في جداول الكميات " في توصيفها" او في ملاحق العقد او في المواصفات او في الاسئلة والاجوبة , 
كل هذا يجب ان تتضمنه مخططات الورشة التي تخرج من المكتب الفني للمقاول
او التي يتم مراجعتها وتدقيقها مع كل مستندات العقد من قبل الاستشاري المشرف


- تقديم المواد للاعتماد من المشرف

والذي يجب ان تتطابق مع متطلبات العقد ايضا وقد يتطلب الامر لتقديم 3 عينات لثلاث مواد مختلفة الصنع مع الكتالوجات الفنية الاصلية ليمكن للاستشاري المشرف مراجعتها واعتمادها او اعتمادها بملاحظات او رفضها والذي قد يطلب زيارة لتلك المصانع للوقوف على الجودة وسلامة الانتاج بالمصنع


- استخراج بنود اوامر التغيير (Chang Order) 

واعداد مستنداتها سواء من جلب تسعيرات خارجية (ان لم يكن لها سعر بجداول الكميات) او اعداد وحصر كمياتها 
او ترتيب المستندات الدالة على احقية المقاول بها او ترتيبها في سلسلة بنود متتالية لاوامر التغيير او مناقشتها مع المشرف الاستشاري وتعديلها حسب الاتفاقات التي تتم
ويكون دور الاستشاري المشرف هو تدقيق احقية المقاول بها من عدمه ومراجعة الحصر للكميات وكذلك تدقيق ما يمكن خصمه نتيجة لاعتماد امر التغيير من بنود قد تتأثر بامر التغيير الجديد


-تقديم التفاصيل الفنية

وتقديمها لجهاز التنفيذ بالموقع بحيث تكون متماشية مع مستندات ومتطلبات العقد والرد على الاستفسارات الفنية وتوضيحها واخذ الاعتمادات عليها من المشرف الذي يدققها ايضا ويعتمدها


- متابعة البرنامج الزمني للمشروع 

واعداد تقارير العمل المطلوب لكل شهر ونسب الانجاز التي تم انجازها ومقارنتها بما يجب انجازه حسب البرنامج الزمني المعتمد 
واترك هنا اخي القدير المعطاء م محمود حازم عياد للاسهاب فيما يجب عمله في البرنامج الزمني من قبل المكتب الفني للمقاول ( وايضا المشرف الاستشاري)

وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله اخي الكريم

​


----------



## خالد فتحي السيد (13 مارس 2008)

ألف شكر أخونا المهندس أشرف الكرم على هذه المعلومات التي جاءت من خبرة, وأنا منتظر المزيد من باقي المهندسين الكرام, ومن المهندس محمود حازم


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (13 مارس 2008)

فى المشاريع الكبيرة تكون الأدارة الفنية للمشروع ( المكتب الفنى ) مقسمة الى أقسام كالتالى :-
أعتقد أن ما أشار الية الزميل العزيز نهر النييل فية الكفاية وأود أن أضيف بعض النقاط قد تكون تكررت فى مشاركة الزميل فليسامحنى 
1- قسم العقود والمناقصات
2- قسم المستخلصات و دراسة الأسعار 
3- قسم مراقبة الجودة و المتابعة الفنية ( أصول الصناعة ) والمعمل وأعتماد العينات
4- قسم مراجعة الرسومات الهندسية والربط بينها (coordinatore ) ومن مهامة أيضا" أنجاز رسومات الورشة shope drawings كما أفاد زميلى وعزيزى نهر النييل 
5- قسم مراقبة التكاليف والمشتريات وأنا شخصيا" أفضل أن يتولى هذة المهمة مهندس على دراية ببنود الأعمال وأحتياجاتها المتوفرة فى السوق ومعظم الشركات تقوم بتعيين خريجى تجارة فى هذا المكان وهذا يعتبر خطأ كبير سيظهر أثرة فى المستقبل وخاصة" عند شراء الخامات المتخصصة كأنواع من أضافات الخرسانة أو نوعيات من الأبوكسيات سيكون المهندس أقدر من أى شخص فى تحديد النوعيات التى تصلح 
6- فى بعض المشاريع السكنية لابد من وجود أدارة فنية للتعامل مع العملاء من جهة ال V.O. 
أو أوامر التعديلات ويكون هذا القسم مسئول عن عمل المقايسات المالية بعد الرجوع لقسم المستخلصات لمراجعة الأسعار وأدارة التكاليف والمشتريات لأسعار الخامات والبدائل المتوفرة فى السوق
7- فى حالة وجود أستشارى ومالك للمشروع فلا بد من وجود قسم يتولى تسليم الأستشارى للأعمال بعد أستلامها من مقاولى الباطن وأعداد التقارير اليومية التى تقدم للأستشارى 
8- كل ما تقدم فى النهاية يصب لدى مهندس التخطيط ( PLANNER ) ليقوم بدورة فى الأستفادة من الDATA التى تصلة من جميع الأقسام وكذلك فهو مسئول عن أنجاز البرنامج الزمنى سواء المقدم للأستشارى أو الذى يتم العمل بة فى المشروع وهو كذلك يعتبر جرس الأنذار سواء للمقاول أو المالك حسب مصلحة العمل مع الوضع فى الأعتبار أن CLAIMS يتم أعدادها مشتركة بين مهندس التخطيط وقسم العقود وقد يحتاج ذلك مشاركة أدارة المتابعة 
هذة نبذة بسيطة وأعتذر عن أى سهو أو خطأ أو تكرار لمعلومة سبق لزميل طرحها وللموضوع بقية مع رجائى أن يتم قراءة المشاركة السابقة لى فى طرق قياس أعمال المبانى والطرق و أستلامها فهى أيضا" من مهام الأدارة الفنيه والله الموفق

وأتمنى أن يتم دمج جميع الأراء مع بعضها لنجد فى النهاية ملف متكامل يستفيد منة أى مهندس والأقدر على ذلك زميلى نهر النييل بأسلوبة الممتع فى الصياغة وبعد ذلك يحفظ فى المكتبة كمرجع
وبالنسبة للتركيز على البرامج الزمنية ودور المكتب الفنى فيها فسأقوم بتجميع بعض المعلومات ليكون الموضوع أكثر شمولا"


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (13 مارس 2008)

لا بد أن أعبر عن اعجابي و استمتاعي بالردود القيمة من الزملاء الأفاضل نهر النيل و محمود حازم عياد و بالموضوع بداية حيث تعاظم دور المكتب الفني و ذلك بسبب زيادة قيمة و حجم المشاريع في هذا العصر بشكل كبير 
و أود أن أؤكد على دور هام جدا و هو تطوير واعادة اعتماد البرنامج الزمني في هذه الحالات:
- تطوير نطاق الأعمال
- احداث أوامر تغيير
- تأخر اعتماد التقديمات الفنية (المواد و الرسومات التنفيذية) .
- تأخر أو تقدم تنفيذ بعض البنود
كما أود أن ألفت النظر الى ضرورة اعداد المطالبات Claims و انهاء دراستها مع الاستشاري في مدة لا تتجاوز 28 يوما من حدوث المشكلة أو انتهاء أثارها في حال كونها ممتدة الأثر-و ذلك في معظم العقود و منها الفيديك -و كذلك متابعة صرف المستخلصات و اتخاذ الاجراءات المنصوص عليها تعاقديا فورا في حال تأخر الصرف من قبل المالك و في خلال مدة لا تتجاوز 30 يوما من تاريخ اعتماد الاستشاري (أو حسب العقد) و ذلك لحفظ حقوق المقاول في التعويضات.
كذلك اعداد جداول التقديمات الفنية (اعتماد المواد-الرسومات التنفيذية) و متابعة تواريخ التقديم و الاعتماد ( و حفظ حقوق المقاول في حالة التأخير عن المدة المقررة عقدا) 
تقبلوا تحياتي


----------



## ايمن حسين (22 يوليو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا الموضوع الرائع واود القاء الضوء على مايلى :_
1- البرنامج الزمنى لتقديمات المواد للاعتماد وتوريد المواد والبرنامج الزمنى لتقديم الرسومات التنفيذية 
2- عمل مسلسل وبيان لجميع التقديمات المطلوبة ( رسومات تنفيذية - مواد ) حسب اولوية التنفيذ 
3- المستندات والمرفقات الواجب ارفاقها مع كل تقديم ( رسومات - مواد )
4- عدد النسخ المطلوبة مع كل تقديم 
5- الية اعتماد مقاولى الباطن والمرفقات المطلوبة لاعتماد مقاول باطن خاصة فى الاعمال التخصصية 
6-اسس المفاضلة لاعتمادات المواد ومقاولى الباطن


----------



## eng_houssam (24 يوليو 2009)

جزاكم الله كل الخير افدتكم كثيرا بهذه المناقشة


----------



## م.أسماء اليكس (4 فبراير 2010)

موضوع رائع وشكرا للزميلين نهر النيل ومحمود حازم على المعلومات القيمة المنظمة


----------



## jcci (5 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك على الجهد المتميز


----------



## abosalah1 (5 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير وعلى الاخوه الذين ردوا بشكل جيد على الموضوع


----------



## محمد م س شعيب (6 فبراير 2010)

الحقيقة ما قدمه المهندسون هو ابداع فعلا ومعه نشعر بالفخر له ولوجود مثل تلك الخبرات الخلاقة واؤيد فكرة ان تجمع كل المداخلات في ملف واحد مع تبيان ان هناك واجبات للاستشاري قبل توقيع العقد وأخري بعد توقيع العقد وغيرها أثناء التنفيد وبعضها بغد استكمال المشروع وخلال مرحلة الضمان والصيانة أحييكم مرة أخري
أخوكم م محمد م شعيب


----------



## تركي الدرعان (6 فبراير 2010)

بعض المهام المذكورة من مهام الجودة والنوعية qc ........... مثل اعتماد المواد لجدول الزمني
من مهام التخطيط......... المستخلصات ..الجدول الزمني


----------



## ehabelfar2010 (8 أبريل 2010)

يمكن مراجعه كتاب pmbok وهو متوافر الان باللغة العربية وفيه شرح وافى علي كيفية واهتمامات مدير المشروع والمكتب الفنى


----------



## مهم (23 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## عمران احمد (27 مارس 2011)

ما شاء الله 
بارك الله فيكم اجمعين
و ننتظر منكم المزيد


----------



## moro1234 (27 مارس 2011)

الأخ العزيز خالد فتحي السيد أود مساعدتك في مهام عملك الجديد فأنا أعمل المدير الفني لإحدى الشركات التي تعمل في مجال كيماويات البناء منذ ١٥ سنة وأتشرف بإتصالك وتليفوني هو ٠١٦٥٥٣٥٤٩١ تحياتي وتمنياتي بدوام التوفيق


----------



## siso (6 فبراير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## miadakotb (18 يونيو 2012)

لو سمحتوا يا بشمهندسين انا مهندسه تصميم بس عندى انترفيو فى شركه مقاولات فى المكتب الفنى اريد معرفة ما هو اعمال المكتب الفنى بالتفصيل لو سمحتوا مع ارفاق المستندات بالترتيب وهل هو يفرق كثيرا عن التصميم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟بلييييييييييييي يييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييز
​


----------



## ant_gamal (20 أكتوبر 2013)

شكرااااااااااااااااا


----------



## thewizard0 (10 أكتوبر 2014)

شكرا على المعلومات التي تمت مناقشتها ... و أحب أن أضيف أنه في الشركات الصغيرة يوجد مهندس واحد يتولى مهام المكتب الفني من حصر و عمل مستخلصات و مراجعة الموقف التنفيذي و و و و ... و هذا ليس لصالح العمل و لكن أرى انه لصالح المهندس و ذلك أنه يوجد تحت ضغط في عدة أمور قد يكون في يوم من الأيام مسئول عنها .
و الله الموفق و المستعان


----------



## eng_m_atef (19 نوفمبر 2014)

شكراً جزيلا علي المعلومات القيمة وأود أن أضيف معلومة صغيرة وهي ترتيب مطالبات إعتمادات المخططات بالنسبة للمشاريع السكنية
1-	يجب الحصول من الموقع على الاتي:
a.	الجدول الزمني. (يتم إعداده من خلال مدير المشروع ومهندس التخطيط والتنسيق مع إدارة العمليات والمكتب الفني والإدارة المالية) واعتماده من الاستشاري.
b.	اعتماد نمازج وثائق المشروع - وإطار المخططات – طريقة ترقيم المكاتبات – طريقة ترقيم المخططات (طبقاً لخطة مراقبة الجودة (الخاصة بالأعمال والمستندات والاختبارات) التي تم إعدادها من خلال مدير المشروع ومهندس مراقبة الجودة والتنسيق مع إدارة العمليات والمكتب الفني طبقا لسياسة الجودة الخاصة بالشركة) واعتمادها من الاستشاري.
c.	التحقق من اتجاه الشمال واتجاه القبلة.
d.	مخطط تحديد النقاط المساحية الأساسية (Bench Mark)
e.	مخطط الرفع المساحي الابتدائي (Initial Survey) وإعداد المخططات الطبوغرافية (Contour)
f.	تقرير جسات التربة (Soil Investigation) واختبارات التربة.
g.	تقرير الخلطة التصميمة للخرسانة (Concrete Design mix)
h.	تقرير المقاومة الكهربائية للتربة.
2-	إعداد المخططات المعمارية
a.	إعداد مخططات الموقع العام محدد عليها كل مكونات المشروع طبقا للمخطط الطبوغرافية
b.	إعداد المساقط الأفقية والوجهات للمباني الأساسية والخدمية بالمشروع.
3-	التدقيق على العناصر الإنشائية
a.	إعداد المذكرة الحسابية والمخططات التصميمية للعناصر الإنشائية بالمشروع.
4-	إعداد المخططات الإنشائية
a.	إعداد المخططات التفصيلية/الورشة للعناصر الإنشائية 
b.	إعداد قائمة حديد التسليح
c.	إعداد المخططات التفصيلية/الورشة للعناصر البحرية.
d.	التنسيق بين المخططات المعمارية وبعد اعتماد المخططات الإنشائية.
5-	إعداد مخططات الكهرباء والميكانيكية:
a.	مخططات الكهرباء
i.	حسابات التأريض – مخططات التأريض – الصواعق
ii.	مخطط شبكة الإنارة
iii.	مخطط شبكة الطاقة الكهربائية
iv.	مخطط كهرباء التكيف
v.	مخطط اللوحات الفرعية والرئيسية
vi.	مخططات التيار المنخفض
1.	إنذار الحريق
2.	التلفون
3.	البيانات
4.	التليفزيون
5.	السماعات
6.	الجرس
b.	مخططات الميكانيكية
i.	حسابات التكيف – مخطط التكيف
ii.	حسابات التغذية بالمياه – مخطط شبكة المياه
iii.	حسابات الصرف الصحي – مخطط الصرف الصحي
iv.	حسابات صرف الأمطار – مخطط صرف الأمطار
v.	مخطط مكافحة الحريق
6-	إكمال المخططات المعمارية (Coordinate Drawing) 
a.	التنسيق بين كل التخصصات وحل كل التداخلات.
b.	السقف المستعار – مع التنسيق مع المخططات الإنشائية والكهربائية والميكانيكية
c.	إعداد المخططات التفصيلية للتشطيبات
وينتهي بإعداد جدول العجز والزيادة وإعداد جدول الكميات المعدل بعد إجراء أعمال الحصر طبقا للمخططات المعتمدة.


----------



## محمد المحمد77 (11 ديسمبر 2014)

*الف شكر الف شكر*

جزاكم الله كل خير 
و الرجاء المزيد من التفاصيل مع امثلة مبسطة لو أمكن


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (11 ديسمبر 2014)

لك كل الشكر بارك الله فيك


----------



## AHMAD-1976 (13 ديسمبر 2014)

معلومات جيدة جدا بارك الله في جميع المهندسيين


----------

